# Upper Lakes Shipping Query



## JD Millar (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello there. I am seeking any information concerning Upper Lakes Shipping in two regards: 
1) re my wife's uncle, Chief Engineer Joe Pickard and 
2) the second ship he helped bring back for ULS from Great Britain. The other ship was Llandfan, which became ULS' Wheat King.
Thanks for any assistance. JD Millar


----------

